# Christmas present ideas for a 8 year old girl?



## mum22ttc#3

Hi, basically what the title says. I have half of DD1 main present but am really stuck as to ideas for the other half. I was hoping to spend around 50 pounds. Any ideas would be appreciated :flower: (Shes a very girly girl if that helps).


----------



## Amarna

Jewelry? When I was a that age I loved to use beads to make my own jewelry, I'd get those big bins of beads and colored string. Maybe she'd like something like that?


----------



## JASMAK

My daughter is almost 7 and she likes fairies, crafts, make-up, DSi stuff, purses, shoes, and Princess stuff that she dresses. Now, I know she is a year behind though...


----------



## smelly07

My daughter is 6 not far off 7 by xmas... so a bit younger but i am stuck to lol.......so will be watching this thread.......

she is in to moshi monsters!!!!!!! (but for how long)

i will probably be getting her some wii or nintendo games.
dvd's

and was thinking about this:

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod.../c_3/3|cat_14419719|iPod+shuffle|14419722.htm

as she is getting into her music now lol x


----------



## wigglywoo

My DD is 7 (in year 3). She loves perfume and make up and craft things. She also enjoys science so one of her presents is a perfume making kit which I know she will have lots of fun with.


----------

